# Moving to spain- confused with the new rules



## London expat (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi all

I would like to move to spain later this year.

I am single, and work remotely for a UK company who are happy for me to relocate and work overseas. I earn £32000 a year.

I don't have much in the way of savings but I can ask a family member to give me £25k as an early inheritance if necessary to prove I have the funds required to live in Spain.

What exactly is necessary to obtain long term residency in Spain? I have read many conflicting articles online so I am just looking for some clarity on this matter. What is the application process?

Cheers


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Someone will post an official link I imagine. You will basically need to get a Visa before you leave and your company will need to set up things like your SS etc. Do you mean your company dont mind where you work from and it's all up to you or are they going to keep you as an employee and set things up for you? If you are going it as self employed then that might be difficult in terms of visas.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You will need a work visa.









Spain Work Visa: Requirements and How to apply | Spain Visa Types


Do you need a Work Visa to start a job in Spain? Read more about different types of work visas and how to obtain one.




www.spainvisa.eu


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

London expat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to move to spain later this year.
> 
> ...


Here's the visa info from the Spanish Consulate in London.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## London expat (Jan 20, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Someone will post an official link I imagine. You will basically need to get a Visa before you leave and your company will need to set up things like your SS etc. Do you mean your company dont mind where you work from and it's all up to you or are they going to keep you as an employee and set things up for you? If you are going it as self employed then that might be difficult in terms of visas.


Thanks for your reply.

My company dont mind where i work from as it is all remote and just through the pc.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

However to work for a UK company whilst a resident in Spain will involve your company having to undertake certain measures which I believe would be relatively costly and perhaps unnecessary unless you were deemed hard to replace. I guess you need to read up on Visa requirements etc and check what kind of status you would have with the UK.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

For the avoidance of any doubt in Spain work is work which and regardless of whom it's for sitting pounding a keyboard in your own home is regarded no differently to say working in a factory or office or whatever.

Prior to Jan 1st. it was possible to rock up, get your residency, set yourself up an an autonomo (self employed), and just get on with it, unfortunately that's all changed now and coming to Spain, or anywhere in the EU, to work has become infinitely more difficult.

In practical terms there are only two routes, your UK employer sets up a legal business entity in Spain for you to work for (no easy thing and very costly for a single individual), or you apply for a self employed work visa but in general to get that there would need to be some demonstrable benefit to Spain and the Spanish economy, and that's not just paying tax on earnings.

Some further reading.

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...e and work visa as a self-employed worker.pdf






Immigrate to Spain and apply for Self-employed residence visa | Residencies.IO


Learn about Self-employed residence visa requirements, timing, costs, visa-free travel, taxes and procedures and apply now to become a Spain resident.




residencies.io


----------



## London expat (Jan 20, 2021)

MataMata said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt in Spain work is work which and regardless of whom it's for sitting pounding a keyboard in your own home is regarded no differently to say working in a factory or office or whatever.
> 
> Prior to Jan 1st. it was possible to rock up, get your residency, set yourself up an an autonomo (self employed), and just get on with it, unfortunately that's all changed now and coming to Spain, or anywhere in the EU, to work has become infinitely more difficult.
> 
> ...



Oh dear...my future has been ruined. My firm won't go out of their way to help me arrange this. It appears my only chance is the self employed visa. If only spain would announce digital nomad visa like greece!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I understand your disappointment and like many of us here, I feel Brexit was a particulary cruel trick. It might seem fine for some UK pensioners whose working days are behind them but to limit the opportunities of their own children and grandchildren for the sake of some nebulous idea like sovereignty will one day be seen as a huge error. Anyway , ( as not reported in the Brexiteer press) negotiations are still on going in many micro-areas and I wouldn't be surprised if the UK government start agreeing to things in the shadows that will effectively get us back to where we were originally. You only have to look at the pressure growing to do something about touring musicians to realise that Brexit just wont work as the economy starts to slow.


----------



## London expat (Jan 20, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I understand your disappointment and like many of us here, I feel Brexit was a particulary cruel trick. It might seem fine for some UK pensioners whose working days are behind them but to limit the opportunities of their own children and grandchildren for the sake of some nebulous idea like sovereignty will one day be seen as a huge error. Anyway , ( as not reported in the Brexiteer press) negotiations are still on going in many micro-areas and I wouldn't be surprised if the UK government start agreeing to things in the shadows that will effectively get us back to where we were originally. You only have to look at the pressure growing to do something about touring musicians to realise that Brexit just wont work as the economy starts to slow.


Beautifully put, you have a way with words my friend. As you say negotiatons are still ongoing so hopefully this mess will be cleared up in due course.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

London expat said:


> Oh dear...my future has been ruined. My firm won't go out of their way to help me arrange this. It appears my only chance is the self employed visa. If only spain would announce digital nomad visa like greece!


I wouldnt give up on it yet. However, you need proper legal advice, dont base your life plans on web chit-chat.

From what I know, as long you are not taking away job from local workforce (you are hired abroad), not working for company with offices in ES (in their office or home), not getting paid in ES (in any form or currency), you are NOT working in ES. It's best to give a call to ES immigration.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> I wouldnt give up on it yet. However, you need proper legal advice, dont base your life plans on web chit-chat.
> 
> From what I know, as long you are not taking away job from local workforce (you are hired abroad), not working for company with offices in ES (in their office or home), not getting paid in ES (in any form or currency), you are NOT working in ES. It's best to give a call to ES immigration.


It doesn't quite work that way. 

As far as Spain is concerned you are working in Spain if you are in Spain when you do the work. 

I do agree that the OP needs to speak to the Spanish Consulate though.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> It doesn't quite work that way.
> 
> As far as Spain is concerned you are working in Spain if you are in Spain when you do the work.
> 
> I do agree that the OP needs to speak to the Spanish Consulate though.


Either way, OP cant use most common visa. For work visa he/she needs ES employment contract, non-lucrative visa forbids any kind of employment/work and require lots of funds. 





Pages - Long Stay Visa: (Studies, Residence, Work)







www.exteriores.gob.es




But other options do exist, somewhat very limited, golden visa and family visa.


----------



## London expat (Jan 20, 2021)

know of any med countries where moving like this is easy?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think somebody said on here recently that Greece was a lot more "relaxed" in the fiscal treatment of remote workers. Not sure if that's true or not though.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Not sure if Portugal is considered med... but Portugal.

Oh and I've heard things about the Canaries putting in stuff to attract remote workers. Which could I'm guessing make a future move to mainland Spain easier.

No idea on the details though or if anything is actually in place yet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

kaipa said:


> I understand your disappointment and like many of us here, I feel Brexit was a particulary cruel trick. It might seem fine for some UK pensioners whose working days are behind them but to limit the opportunities of their own children and grandchildren for the sake of some nebulous idea like sovereignty will one day be seen as a huge error. Anyway , ( as not reported in the Brexiteer press) negotiations are still on going in many micro-areas and I wouldn't be surprised if the UK government start agreeing to things in the shadows that will effectively get us back to where we were originally. You only have to look at the pressure growing to do something about touring musicians to realise that Brexit just wont work as the economy starts to slow.


Sadly, I think your optimism may be displaced , certainly as long as the current UK Government is in charge.

I’d be interested, as I think we all would, in seeing more detail of these ‘things in the shadows’. Where did these reports originate? Are we talking about creditable UK or EU sources here? As for ‘ getting back to where we were originally’, do you mean back to the four freedoms under the Single European Act? That seems less likely than the prospect of me becoming Miss Spain 2021.

I‘m as disappointed with Brexit as you but I think you overestimate the impact that loss of freedom of movement will have on the vast majority of British people of all ages. Wanting to work or study abroad has been an opportunity, largely enjoyed by the better educated middle class. The majority vote for Leave in the less affluent, so- called left- behind áreas as well as the collapse of the famous Red Wall in last year’s election surely prove that loss of freedom of movement wasn’t uppermost in these people’s minds. Also interesting to look at the statistics relating to age, income and education distribution in Referendum voting patterns.

Immigrant forums are always going to feature people who justifiably feel aggrieved at the impact of Brexit, mainly as would be expected focusing on FOM restrictions. I’m not aware of any UK domestic popular clamour for an easing of these restrictions. I wonder what the opinion is in countries like Poland and Romania which pre- Brexit sent enormous numbers of workers to the UK. Their freedom of movement is restricted too.

Anyway, more information on your sources would be very much appreciated. We need to know what might be significant changes.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, there are micro-area negations happening in shadows of back rooms of mirror and daily mail.
No doubt they are plotting collapse of Spain's tourism and potential visit from royal navy. Read all about it...


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

mrypg9 said:


> Sadly, I think your optimism may be displaced , certainly as long as the current UK Government is in charge.
> 
> I’d be interested, as I think we all would, in seeing more detail of these ‘things in the shadows’. Where did these reports originate? Are we talking about creditable UK or EU sources here? As for ‘ getting back to where we were originally’, do you mean back to the four freedoms under the Single European Act? That seems less likely than the prospect of me becoming Miss Spain 2021.
> 
> ...


Kaipa has beaten a hasty retreat 🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Love Karma said:


> Kaipa has beaten a hasty retreat 🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳


I guess I have the Doubting Thomas Syndrome.....or just cynical. Wishes and hopes are no substitute for hard facts and credible sources.

Having time on my hands during lockdown I spend time reading British and a variety of European news and other media and I’ve not come across such shadowy goings on.
Which doesn’t mean there is no substance which is why I’d like to know more.


----------

